# CO washing



## girlnextdoor (Jan 7, 2007)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!

 Does anyone here wash their hair using conditioner instead of shampoo? I just started this. I heard it's good if you want to grow your hair out. Thoughts?


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 7, 2007)

If you mean just using regular conditioner.... that would make your hair greasier...normally youre just supposed conditioner on the "ends" of your hair...not close to the root...i used conditoner once by mistake and my hair was sooo greasy...didnt like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lauren (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmm I don't think I could ever do this, my hair would be way too oily.


----------



## chic_chica (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think it would make ur hair grow out?

I heard u can do that if u have really dry hair and u don't want to wash it as often to dry it out even more u can use conditioner alone.

I never tried it though.


----------



## LVA (Jan 7, 2007)

I stopped using conditioner on my roots cuz it makes my hair realli oily


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep I use only condish to wash my hair. I have long hair that tends to get oily so I have to use the condish on my scalp every 2-3 days. The rest of the time I use conditioners on my length only, starting from the neck down, and rince my scalp with a detachable showerhead. (The detachable showerhead makes CO sooo much easier)

I use VO5 conditioners because they are nice and runny. The Kiwi lime squeeze variety is very popular for CO, but I use Tea therapy also because it smells soooo good. I use Biolage Conditioning Balm for my ends when I need the extra moisture. This has done wonders my length.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My ends are at my hips and they feel almost the exact same as my roots.


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 7, 2007)

I do CO quite freqently, especially in the winter when my scalp is dry. The secret is to apply a TON of conditioner. I use like 4 heaping handfuls on my head, and massage into your scalp. Then let it sit for a few minutes while you do your other shower routine, rinse rinse and rinse some more, and apply a little more to just the ends if you like. My hair would always come out smooth, shiny and full of body. Then once every few weeks or so I would do a "normal" shampoo and condition.

It in itself will not make your hair grow, but if your normal routine is drying and damaging to your hair it may prevent it from breaking off, so it will grow like it wants too.

The cheapest conditioners are usually the best for this, such as Suave, White Rain, or Vo5.


----------



## pure25honey (Jan 8, 2007)

i always do it but my hair is EXTREMLY dry. Definitly not a good idea if you have oily hair.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 8, 2007)

my hair is less oily on CO than it was when i shampoo'd everyday. when i shampoo'd in the morning my hair would get oily by the time i went to bed, but with CO it takes a couple days before my roots start to look oily. i guess bc i am not stripping the oils from my scalp anymore.

there was a detox period for me... about 2 weeks before my scalp adjusted to CO. i think if someone w/oily hair just waits it out during the detox then they'll be fine. worth a shot anyway, the results are niiice


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 8, 2007)

My hair used to be quite oily, until I started only doing conditioner. Now I condition only, but most days I just use plain water to clean my hair. I find my hair has never looked healthier. My older sister used to have hair that was extremely oily. She used really strong shampoos, but if she washed her hair in the morning it looked oily by the evening. I talked her into using a mild conditioner only. For two weeks she was miserable because her hair kept getting oiler and oiler, but then it stopped. Now she can go three days without washing her hair, and you would never guess.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I mean just using conditioner, but it doesn't make your hair greasier. It sounds odd but I've tried it. You just have to use a lot of conditioner, massage it in really well, let it sit for a few minutes, and then rinse really, really well. At least that's how I do it.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Jan 8, 2007)

What I mean is that I heard it helps keep your ends healthier when you are growing it out. I had long hair, but my ends were very dry and getting damaged. So I had it all cut off. I'd probably like to grow it out again eventually and I was wondering if CO washing makes much of a difference in the health of it.

So far, my hair looks a lot better with CO washing. My hair would feel a lot drier and look duller to me when I used shampoo, but maybe I wasn't using the right one...?


----------



## luxotika (Jan 8, 2007)

I am confused as to how this would make your hair grow faster?


----------



## girlnextdoor (Jan 8, 2007)

It doesn't make it grow faster. It's just supposed to keep the ends healthier which I guess helps growth. I've heard some people claim they don't need to trim their hair quite as often with it.


----------



## foxybronx (Jan 8, 2007)

I wash my hair with Conditioner daily when i wear i curly, and i wash with shampoo once a week. For some reason shampoo leaves my hair dry and tangled no matter what kind of moisturizing shampoo i use. Conditioner washing keeps my hair moisturized and less frizzy.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 8, 2007)

I do daily co washes in the summer since my hair is very dry. For me, I think the added stimulation from the actual washing did make my hair grow a little faster, but maybe on by 1/4 inch each month. I do think that doing co washes is good if you plan to grow out your hair because you need lots of moisture and you can get that from co washes.


----------



## smilingface (Jan 12, 2007)

I do this too. I use Suave Aloe conditioner. The cheaper conditioners are usually best for co washing since you do go thru a lot. Like the other posters have said, I use a lot of conditioner when I wash. I have found that by doing this my hair is less frizzy. It also helps that I don't blowdry my hair any more. About every 9 washes I clarify with acv. That helps get rid of any buildup. I mix 1 tbsp acv in 1 cup of warm water after I co wash my hair. Then I condition as usual. There is a lot of info about this on the naturallycurly boards. HTH.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Many people that wear "dreds" or natural/afro kinky hair do this. It's known as no poo as in shampoo. If your hair is naturally dry, it's great.


----------



## jewele (Jan 12, 2007)

I've actually never heard of doing this. Reading all of your posts makes me want to try it. My hair has been thinning quite a bit and is dry, so maybe this will make a difference. Hopefully it won't take too long for my hair to adjust!!


----------



## Pharah (Jan 14, 2007)

You'd wanna save this trick for curly hair. It keeps curly hair nice and conditioned and all that good stuff. I've tried this for like two months but i need my scalp to be cleand. Though my curls did look BOMBAY!!! It was never frizzy or greasy. Just my scalp felt icky poo. Or maybe i just didn't do it right?? IDk. But still i don't wash my hair everyday..I condition (not co-wash) everyday though even on days i don'y wash. I've read that when you co-wash you should use a cheap conditioner like Vo5...white rain (no cones!!)....DON"T USE CONDITIONERS WITH CONES OR ELSE YOU WILL BE IN A WORLD OF HURT!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

and flat - for me, at least.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 3, 2007)

I've completely stopped using shampoo. My hair is so much silkier and healthier. And it is growing a little faster. I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been doing this the last little bit and my hair looks pretty good. I can really tell the difference especially when I curl my hair! It looks perfect and the curls look bouncy and shiny. I do wash with shampoo 1ce every week. I'm trying to do it every week and a half now.


----------



## andreawee (Jan 17, 2008)

I cant use conditioner on my roots as it leaves my hair oily and itchy scalp.


----------



## xxahsinxx (Jan 17, 2008)

never heard of this technique but im guessing if u hav dry hair it would work wonders. I only get my hair cut twice a year...i like having long hair....buti condition the roots after shampooing and leave in my hair for about ten mins the wash out conditioner. Another good way is to keep you hair tied up at night so it doesnt get knotted...it stops breakages.


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2008)

this is exactly the reason i started with this method. now i only use a clarifying shampoo maybe once a month and my hair is much healthier. i've having almost no shedding and it does seem to be making my hair grow faster (maybe it's just that there's less breakage). i'm using clariol herbal essences rose hips and jojoba. i was using pantene prov for woc until they changed the formula. both are inexpensive and work well. i think this method has even extended the length of time i can go between texturizers.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 18, 2008)

I just read something about CO washing on another board and I wanted to clarify. I read that when you CO wash you need to first CO wash and then follow with a different conditioner to actually condition the hair. Is this correct- or do most of you just do the one step?


----------



## monniej (Jan 18, 2008)

normally on a daily (or every other day) basis i just use one, but if my hair has some issues i might add another to address a specific problem.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks monnie!

I just wanted to say I've been doing this technique for awhile now and my hair looks and feels fantastic. I thought I would have really greasy hair but I don't at all!! It looks really healthy, I recommend ya'll to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Jan 22, 2008)

CO washing is what I do, and it works great for me. I wouldn't go back to regularly using shampoo again.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes. It's really good for very dry hair and with a thinner conditioner.

It's ridiculously popular on black hair care boards.

I just don't make a regualr habit of it because it makes me run out of conditioner before shampoo; the use is disproportionate, lol!!

I just do the one step- single conditioner.

I might do an ACV rinse or even just a white vinegar rinse to clarify and make the hair really receptive to the conditioner, but "no" on two conditioners for me.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys please do not bump threads that are over 3 years old if you do not intend to post useful and contributing info.

Hey Dragonfly if you would like please start a thread about baking soda and apple cider that would be great as it does not pertain really to conditioners

Hope you understand why I say this and thanks for your help in keeping the board running smooth and up to date!


----------

